

More concurrency on a single Heroku dyno with the new Celadon Cedar stack - meskyanichi
http://michaelvanrooijen.com/articles/2011/06/01-more-concurrency-on-a-single-heroku-dyno-with-the-new-celadon-cedar-stack/

======
arikfr
This is definitely interesting, but what I'm missing is comparison with a
single dyno running Thin.

~~~
joevandyk
Unicorn (3 workers) + Sinatra gets 2,300 requests per second.

Thin + Sinatra gets 1,000 requests per second.

<https://github.com/joevandyk/unicorn-on-heroku> for unicorn code/results.

<https://github.com/joevandyk/unicorn-on-heroku/tree/thin> for thin
code/results.

The weird thing is I tried scaling up to 10 dynos (even tried 50). I didn't
see any throughput improvement.

~~~
meskyanichi
Thanks for testing it out! Great results!

~~~
joevandyk
If your app is doing any network IO, I'd expect unicorn + multiple worker
processes to give even better results over thin.

